# FS: Silvertip BNP



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Have 12 silvertip BNP that are approximately 1.25" - 1.5" for sale. I do have more but have only netted 12 at the moment, I have upwards of about 30-50 of this size but require time to trap them as they are in a 180g tank with lots of places to hide =)

Have been getting fed the following, algae in the tank, tetracolour granules, hikari algae wafers, nutrafin pleco logs, zucchini, cucumber and as of a few days ago a home made food that includes Banana, Tomato, Cucumber, Zucchini, Lettuce, Spinach, Orange, Tetracolour granules, Australian Freeze Dried Black Worms, Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp, Omega One Freshwater Flake Food, New Life Spectrum Grow. They love everything that is thrown at them and are constantly looking for food!

1 for $3
3 for $8
12 for $28

====

Pickup in Vancouver around Knight/King Edward area


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you know if they can be kept in a tank with a pH around 8.5? I have heard of some people keeping plecos in african tanks but I'm not sure what their pH is


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had the parents in the current tank when the pH was as high as a stable 8.1 for about 3 months straight, they acclimatized to that very well, at night the pH rises to 7.85 at the moment when not injecting co2.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Added rummynose tetra group


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Terrible timing! I would soooo take all the tetras but my wallet and wife say I'm not allowed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> Terrible timing! I would soooo take all the tetras but my wallet and wife say I'm not allowed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well I wont tell your wife if you don't! Just need to fix the wallet problem! I'd like to get them out by Friday night as I pickup 100 cardinal tetra on Saturday and will make it fun trying to get them out after!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I might be able to sneak it passed the wife but my wallet will know for sure lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Added rummynose tetra group


Ill take some BNPs call me? 604.506.3300


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Tetra pending,

Juvie silvertip bnp that I've caught are pending, if anyone else wants some will have to wait a few days for me trap some more.

Thanks


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Man... I'm really hating the fact this is 180g planted tank... getting these rummynose has been more then a workout, the whole tank is dismantled except the plants and I've had to put 2 dividers in it plus drain the thing down to 2" of water and am still struggling!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy cow, I can imagine how hard must b...hard enough in a 20g tank lol Good luck wit the sale ans the catching


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

3 left to catch/find, and I'm 2 hours into this fishing trip!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

kacairns said:


> 3 left to catch/find, and I'm 2 hours into this fishing trip!


Almost there


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

One more question.. do you know if they NEED to have driftwood to survive? I want to put some algae eaters into my african cichlid tank but it's a rock only tank


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

They like sucking on driftwood but its not a requirement, they will eat just about anything, the juvies I have mainly go through the gravel and glass and then of course graze on the food I put in the tank for them


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Tetras sold, tank put back together and refilled finally!.... More juvie silvertip available


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Last chance for juvie silvertip bnp, wont be reposting for another 2-4 weeks and will be at a little higher price then current.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks to those who bought some of the juvie silvertip bnp and those I've got some on hold for.

Will repost in 2-3 weeks when work settles down a bit and the juvie's have grown a bit.

Thanks again!


----------

